# Gt630 hd7670 clarification needed.



## akhilc47 (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been searching around for a gaming laptop under 45k IRS. I've posted thread here and almost decided for 'ASUS K53SM-SXD' available for 39k. It has a GT630 GPU and I found a 47k priced HP laptop using HD7670 which I could buy. Both has same i5 2450 so which will give me better gameplay. I searched in this forum but found conflicting information about which of these GPU is better. So please enlighten me which is better. Also should I wait for IVB processor laptop (Already few laptops are there but too costly or too low config). When will laptops with IVB come out? I can wait upto July. Thank you for reading.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2012)

Both are almost similar in terms of performance. 7670M is better in the latest benchmarks and games while GT630M is better in 3DMark06 and games like Fifa. On most games 7670M is about 5-10% faster than GT630M


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2012)

both are same. i read 630 is 5-10% better. so just go for the cheaper one. at 47k, you better check for a top tier GPU.


----------



## arani (Jun 11, 2012)

laptops with new IVB proccies are out..dell inspiron(non-special editions) provides amazing specs..u can check them out..


----------



## akhilc47 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks randomuser111,Sam,arani.



Sam said:


> both are same. i read 630 is 5-10% better. so just go for the cheaper one. at 47k, you better check for a top tier GPU.



Almost all the laps I checked are offering any of 520,540,630,7670 cards or else integrated intel 3000 or 4000 (which is not great right?). Is there any better cards in this price range?


----------



## randomuser111 (Jun 11, 2012)

^
Dell Inspiron 15R special editions comes with AMD 7730M. Check it out


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 11, 2012)

akhilc47 said:


> Almost all the laps I checked are offering any of 520,540,630,7670 cards or else integrated intel 3000 or 4000 (which is not great right?). Is there any better cards in this price range?



GT540/630 and below are old architecture GPU and still built on 40nm and so is HD7670 as well as 7690. so a HD77XX should be lot faster than these GPU. or GT640 should be lot faster than the usually expected 10-15% difference.


----------



## ALIEN'D (Jun 11, 2012)

hey ... 7670 is faster than 630M - 630 is rebranded 540. 
Sources - Notebookcheck


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 12, 2012)

Get the dell inspiron with IVB


----------

